# Erdinger Dunkel Weizen



## Dazza_devil (3/2/10)

G'devenin Brewers,

I stumbled on a real little nugget this afternoon.
A very fresh 500ml bottle of Erdinger Dunkel Wiezen. I would have to say it's one of the nicest drinks I have had the pleasure of finishing to date. Does anyone know of any Australian commercial brewers doing the style? I'm doing one at the moment, it's all but finished fermenting. It wasn't until I had mentioned to the bloke at the bottlo that I had one down that he showed me the only Dunkel that he had. Bloody delicious.


----------



## Jimmeh (4/2/10)

see if you can find Weihenstephaner Dunkel... probably one of the best dunkels around and widely available (its not Australian though)


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/10)

I think both the Erdinger and the Weihenstephaner Dunkels are awesome, one of my fave styles. Care to post up the recipe Boagsy?


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/2/10)

I'd like to say my recipe was for AG, next time maybe. I'm hoping it's got a similar profile to the Erdinger and it's smelling delicious at one week in the primary. I'll have more of an idea for the recipe next time because I have now had the opportunity to try an example of the style. :icon_drool2: 

I was going to wait until it had been in the bottle a couple of weeks before posting so try at your own risk.

Extract Dunkelweizen

OG 1.052
24 litres

3kg Munton's Dried Wheat Extract

200g Caramel Wheat 
200g Special B
100g Chocolate Wheat

150g Dextrose

35g Hallertauer Mittlefruh @ 60 mins

Wyeast Bavarian Wheat 3638


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/10)

Cool, let us know how it comes up. It's a style I'm having trouble brewing well ATM


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/2/10)

Boagsy said:


> I'd like to say my recipe was for AG, next time maybe. I'm hoping it's got a similar profile to the Erdinger and it's smelling delicious at one week in the primary. I'll have more of an idea for the recipe next time because I have now had the opportunity to try an example of the style. :icon_drool2:
> 
> I was going to wait until it had been in the bottle a couple of weeks before posting so try at your own risk.
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention 3638 pitched and fermented @ 19 degrees C. 
I reckon fermentation temp would play a big part in getting this one right.


----------



## Flash_DG (4/2/10)

I haven't tried the Erdinger Dunkel Weizen yet but I have tried the Weihenstephan Hefe WeissbeirDunkel and it was good enough for me to want to brew a Dunkel Hefeweizen

4 days in the fermenter now and it smells very nice, haven't taken a grav reading yet so haven't tasted it since brew day.
Recipe if anyone was interested:

OG 1.052
29L

3.5 kg Wheat
1.5 kg Munich II
1 Kg Pilsner
200g Caramel Wheat
150g Caraaroma
150g carafa II

3068 yeast
and 30g Saaz C for 60 mins to give about 13 IBU

Edit: crazy formating that I only seem to be able to fix after I post and edit :huh:


----------



## WSC (4/2/10)

Sunshine Coast does a pretty good one.


----------



## NeilArge (4/2/10)

I agree with all of the above on how lovely Erdinger and Weihenstephan Dunkelweizen is. AFAIK, Tony is the king of AG Dunkelweizen, and uses mostly wheat malts. Here is one I made late last year. Even though it is recommended that you drink these wheat beers young and fresh, this is really starting to hit its straps now. Note: a single infusion mash, and tipped onto a 3068 yeastcake that had just gobbled through a weizen. Atual OG 1.062 and FG was 1.008 (efficiency was better than anticipated).

Cheers

ToG

Recipe: Dumaresq Dunkelweizen
Brewer: Neil
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 33.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 46.30 % 
1.75 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 32.41 % 
0.80 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 14.81 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.70 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
28.00 gm Hallertauer [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.40 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.20 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.89 L of water at 97.7 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
The first brew with the new false bottom. Went well - stunning efficiency into the fermenter. Could have topped up the volume with a couple of litres to bring the SG down a bit. Will be interesting to see how this tastes given that I didn't do a decoction. Pitched onto yeastcake of weizen in secondary. 5-11-09 SG: 1.010 15-11-2009 SG. 1.008 Bottled. A really lovely dunkelweizen (14-1-2010) - chocolate, banana characters really coming through.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

My local stocks erdinger (oktoberfest when it was available, dunkel, dunkel weizenbock and weissbier). They are staples for me. Dunkel weizenbock is probably the fave but I can't think of an Australian equivalent.


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/2/10)

Might be one for the 'Future of Beer' thread.
I reckon it would go OK - Australian Dark Wheat Beer
What yeast could you use though, I doubt if the Coopers yeast could match the profile. Then again, it can throw banana at higher temps so I've heard, is it possible to mutate in a controlled manner?
I didn't really detect any obvious banana notes in the Erdinger. It's such a complex yeast influence, what are they using, anyone cultured it up for a brew?


----------



## RdeVjun (4/2/10)

WSC said:


> Sunshine Coast does a pretty good one.


Ah yes, this is a bit OT, but speaking of Sunshine Coast Brewery, I saw this article in the local rag over my coffee this morning.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (4/2/10)

WSC said:


> Sunshine Coast does a pretty good one.



:icon_offtopic: I think the Dunkelweizen is no longer brewed there. A real pity as this beer won Gold at the AIBA 2009.


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/2/10)

Ineresting article.
Their website seems to be down though. 
Perhaps the Dunkel didn't sell too well. I tought there would of been a good opening in the market for such a brew.

I guess there's no choice but to import a top-fermenting yeast but the rest of the ingredients could be Australian.

What Aussie grown hops could/would you use for the bitterness?


----------



## superdave (4/2/10)

Boagsy said:


> Their website seems to be down though.


Maybe too many hits from the article :icon_cheers: 

I'll have to wait for the site to come back up as I would order a carton of it. I didn't mind their gingerkegs and chilli beer either. 
:icon_offtopic: Was pretty funny when the delievery truck turned up out front of a residential property with 35 cartons of beer.


----------



## WSC (4/2/10)

The SCB website has not been working for ages.


----------



## sinkas (4/2/10)

bridge road do one in 750ml bottles


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/2/10)

sinkas said:


> bridge road do one in 750ml bottles




Looks interesting, $64 for 6 bottles it must be good.
Just looking at the 2009 AIBA results, Holgate Brewery also won a bronze with their Dunkel Weizen, available in draught only according to their website.


----------

